# Difference in performance in a Stihl MS 250 and MS 260



## Jeffsaw (May 31, 2011)

I have an MS250 but a lot of tree guys have MS260's. Is there much difference between them? Thanks for any input.


----------



## sawfun9 (May 31, 2011)

There's a pretty big difference when both are MM using the same chain. The 250 had a 16" and the 260 had an 18". I noticed the power band of the 260 is in another class altogether. The power of the 260 is smoother and rpm'd a lot higher making more to end power. It also has a lot more felt torque. Now for construction: the 260 stayed together fine where the 250's anti-vibe mounts came out of the saw. Even my non MM 024 was way smoother and a little quicker than the MM 250. The 250 is a great saw for the price but I would buy a nice used 260 or even a 024 before I'd buy a new 250.


----------



## Philbert (May 31, 2011)

Both will turn a chain. Aside from the differences in weight and horsepower specs on the STIHL website, the MS 260 (now 261) is more of a professional use saw, with a metal case, better internal components, and is rebuildable with parts widely available if damaged or worn with heavy use. The PRO version has a few features like a decompression valve and and adjustable oiler.

The 250 has a lot of heart and is a good value for the price, but was designed as more of a homeowner saw with a plastic case, and harder to find aftermarket components. If you have one, and are happy with it, keep the chain sharp and keep cutting.

If you are looking to replace it and use it a lot, consider upgrading to the more professional grade saws.

Philbert


----------



## D&B Mack (May 31, 2011)

In my opinion, ergonomics are a little better on the 260 as well. You can notice a considerable performance difference especially when buried in a larger round.


----------



## Bubbles Up (May 31, 2011)

My buddy runs a 250 and I run my 260 both running 16"bars and new RSC chain.We had to have the good old "bragging rights race",pretty even match ~ I did slightly edge him out with the 5 extra cc's.The decomp valve is redundant,the adjustable oiler is nice though.


----------



## masculator (Jun 1, 2011)

as said the 260 is the "PRO" saw and as a result is built a bit better and has a bit more ability

They are rated as the only pro saw smaller than the 362, outside of the top handle arborist saws.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 1, 2011)

Bubbles Up said:


> My buddy runs a 250 and I run my 260 both running 16"bars and new RSC chain.We had to have the good old "bragging rights race",pretty even match ~ I did slightly edge him out with the 5 extra cc's.The decomp valve is redundant,the adjustable oiler is nice though.


 
That is pretty much my experience. I have an 026. My brother bought an 025 many years ago. The 026 is a little stronger, but not by a large margin. Both are happiest with a short bar and .325 chain. The 250 is a little lighter. Neither has enough vibes to worry about. That 025 has proven itself to be indestructible. Yes, it is easier to rebuild the top-end of a 026/260 and it has more parts availible. But if you need to replace bearings, the 025/250 is easier.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the fast replies. My decision is easy now.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeffsaw said:


> My decision is easy now.


 
Which is . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 1, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Which is . . . ?
> 
> Philbert


 
Buy both anyway and make the decision for one's self. :biggrin:


----------



## nmurph (Jun 1, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Which is . . . ?
> 
> Philbert


 
I hate suspense and I hate a tease!!!


----------



## Jeffsaw (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay. I'd have to go with the MS260. My 250 is a bit "light" for what I'm using it for.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 2, 2011)

the ms 250 is a faster saw then the ms250 pro:yoyo:


----------



## nmurph (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeffsaw said:


> Okay. I'd have to go with the MS260. My 250 is a bit "light" for what I'm using it for.


 
Really, don't expect to see a big jump in cutting speed.


----------



## Cut'ErDown (May 23, 2016)

250 for the win, a 250 with a 362 is an unbeatable team IMO. 18 on the 250 and 20,25 and 28 for the 362. All about opinions right ?


----------



## lambs (May 24, 2016)

Yes but this thread is a bit old and I think even the 250 is getting hard to find.


----------



## CR888 (May 25, 2016)

I would not call a 362 with 28"b/c 'unbeatable' ....but each to their own. Welcome to the forum, I like it when a new member posts in a 5y/o thread thinking its current & happening!


----------



## svk (May 25, 2016)

CR888 said:


> I like it when a new member posts in a 5y/o thread thinking its current & happening!



Same here, I came in wondering how I missed so many posts then I saw the dates!


----------

